# Korea protests warning against e-cigs



## Hooked (7/11/19)

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2019/11/119_278288.html







"Members of the Korea E-Cig Industry Association protest the government's recent strong warning against the use of liquid e-cigarettes over health concerns, during a rally in front of the National Assembly in Seoul, Wednesday. They demanded the government present scientific evidence to show e-cigarettes are more harmful than combustible ones."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/11/19)

Seeing as I cannot read Korean, the above picture reminds me of this meme:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------

